# Gonna try this soon...



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwO3QqlAAUo

This video was taken in my home town. I don't know the person filming, he is supposedly a friend of a friend. But regardless, this is awesome. I've been wanting to do it, and seeing someone else do it has pushed me over the edge. Got my paddleboard, and I'm pretty sure that either one of my Avet reels will handle the task. (got an SX MC and an SX Raptor)

Please chime in if you've done this!


----------



## Nova Fisher (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome. Need to try this next time in St Augustine.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

solid7 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwO3QqlAAUo
> 
> This video was taken in my home town. I don't know the person filming, he is supposedly a friend of a friend. But regardless, this is awesome. I've been wanting to do it, and seeing someone else do it has pushed me over the edge. Got my paddleboard, and I'm pretty sure that either one of my Avet reels will handle the task. (got an SX MC and an SX Raptor)
> 
> Please chime in if you've done this!



I have hooked Kings after launching a ten foot rowboat in the Surf, using Menhaden as in the video, never got one in the boat they kept escaping

A boat even a small one is better suited to fishing and carrying equipment, especially a drywall bucket set up as live well over the side, keeping the bait alive

I was fishing next to Rodanthe Pier and the surf came up while I was out in the surf launched rowboat

The surf started get getting bigger so I had to come in

The only safe place to land was in the out suck, unfortunately a young boy was playing in the out suck shore break and his mother did not recognize what I needed to do. I tried waving them off but they paid no attention to me, they were Tourists not boatmen.

After a half hour of rowing around just outside of the out suck, I gave up on the kid vacating the landing zone and moved down the beach a bit, where the waves were crashing onto the sand

Flipped the boat and nearly got the anchor fluke through my lower leg............ended up trashing my 4/0 from the sand immersion....

After I got my wreck sorted out I was dragging the boat back to my Truck past the kid who was still playing in the out suck, his mother and him never looked up..."Little Pr.....ck" probably had it all planned out....



Get a "Go Pro" Solid being towed around on your Surfboard by Kings looks like fun for me to watch, probably work well for stand up "Bull Shark Fishing" as well


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Haha... I used to think the same thing. But apparently, it's becoming quite popular. Stand up boards are not the same as surf boards, and with 4-5" of depth, and 32+ inches of width, they're incredibly stable. If you watch that video, you will see that his board responds very well to the fish changing direction. By the way, that fish came it at 47 lbs. Not bad, I'd say.

To be honest with you, Garbo, this is a pretty elegant solution. YOu can buy a rack that holds a cooler, and turns your SUP into a sit down. As much as I'd like to fish out of a boat, I don't EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER want to own a boat again. Since I live just a few blocks from the water, this lets me be out on a moment's notice, I don't have to feed it, and I don't have to fix it. Let's not forget, it weights 24 lbs, and doesn't need lights or license.

As for sharks, well, what can you do. All of us as fine sportsmen should be able to appreciate the fact that a death at sea is a noble death. It's a risk, but I'll have to take it. Not gonna tackle up heavy enough to get dragged to the Bahamas, though.

I just can't stand seeing all that action just past where any man can cast. Makes me sick to know that it's right there, and I can't reach it. So this is gonna happen.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

solid7 said:


> Haha... I used to think the same thing. But apparently, it's becoming quite popular. Stand up boards are not the same as surf boards, and with 4-5" of depth, and 32+ inches of width, they're incredibly stable. If you watch that video, you will see that his board responds very well to the fish changing direction. By the way, that fish came it at 47 lbs. Not bad, I'd say.
> 
> To be honest with you, Garbo, this is a pretty elegant solution. YOu can buy a rack that holds a cooler, and turns your SUP into a sit down. As much as I'd like to fish out of a boat, I don't EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER want to own a boat again. Since I live just a few blocks from the water, this lets me be out on a moment's notice, I don't have to feed it, and I don't have to fix it. Let's not forget, it weights 24 lbs, and doesn't need lights or license.
> 
> ...



That King in the Video looked to be around 18-20 pounds unless the fella taking the video is seven feet tall

I would agree with you that it looks like fun and with small surf like Florida would be an ideal way to spend a morning without the hassle of launching a boat at a ramp or paying slip fees


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Garboman said:


> That King in the Video looked to be around 18-20 pounds unless the fella taking the video is seven feet tall
> 
> I would agree with you that it looks like fun and with small surf like Florida would be an ideal way to spend a morning


I don't know... Just saying what was stated. I've never caught a kingfish, so I don't have a good idea what they weigh.

Today we had 10' waves, but they were breaking super clean, (surfer's wet dream) and everything behind the breakers was flat and calm. It was low tide, so the beach was fishable, but the middle zone (past the trough, up to the sandbar) was brutal. This method of fishing definitely has its limitations. Getting out is easy, but getting out with gear... Not so much.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

solid7 said:


> I don't know... Just saying what was stated. I've never caught a kingfish, so I don't have a good idea what they weigh.
> 
> Today we had 10' waves, but they were breaking super clean, (surfer's wet dream) and everything behind the breakers was flat and calm. It was low tide, so the beach was fishable, but the middle zone (past the trough, up to the sandbar) was brutal. This method of fishing definitely has its limitations. Getting out is easy, but getting out with gear... Not so much.


I used to catch a few Kings back in the day, Kings when they get into the forty pound range just look plain mean and huge and have a big girth to them

I guess you could ride the clean surf waves in then with your paddle board

By the way my Ancestors invented Paddle boarding


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Garboman said:


> I used to catch a few Kings back in the day, Kings when they get into the forty pound range just look plain mean and huge and have a big girth to them
> 
> I guess you could ride the clean surf waves in then with your paddle board
> 
> *By the way my Ancestors invented Paddle boarding*


I always thought you seemed wise for your time......hahahaha......Hey you still coming south this fall??


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Garboman said:


> I guess you could ride the clean surf waves in then with your paddle board


That's just a bonus. 



Garboman said:


> By the way my Ancestors invented Paddle boarding


Is this a true story, or is there a punchline?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

solid7 said:


> That's just a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a true story, or is there a punchline?


I am part Hawaiian

That is why I am able to out cast and out fish the rest of the Tourists


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Garboman said:


> I am part Hawaiian
> 
> That is why I am able to out cast and out fish the rest of the Tourists


"The rest" of the tourists?


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> That King in the Video looked to be around 18-20 pounds


I'm with ya on that. I've kingfished since 1974 and a 47 lber would cover that board and then some.



> I am part Hawaiian


You got a birth certificate ?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

flathead said:


> I'm with ya on that. I've kingfished since 1974 and a 47 lber would cover that board and then some.
> 
> 
> 
> You got a birth certificate ?


Yes


ABUMike

May not be able to make it down, I am sequestered

Solid
There are a lot of Tourists where I like to fish, they are easy to out fish, it is only the old crafty veterans and young super strong and energetic dedicated Beach people that would concern me, but even they are no match for a well timed Beach Pendulum Drum cast

Make sure you get the Go Pro so we can watch the Bull Shark towing you around at speed.....


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Garboman said:


> Make sure you get the Go Pro so we can watch the Bull Shark towing you around at speed.....


Not gonna happen, Garbo. I have a GoPro, but when I fish, I'm a minimalist. Don't like strapping **** onto my head, or having one more thing to lug around.

The GoPro is the wife's department, and she doesn't fish.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah he don't need to strap more on he's already full of it! And I heard sharks aren't big fans of it either, so when he's gaffin a big king the shark will probably just spit him out


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Yeah he don't need to strap more on he's already full of it!


Says the KING of STRAP ON 



NC KingFisher said:


> And I heard sharks aren't big fans of it either, so when he's gaffin a big king the shark will probably just spit him out


You gotta catch 'em to gaff 'em. I said I was gonna try this. Which means I probably won't be successful. (if I'm being honest)


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Kings seem thick down yonder, up here it would be some serious thing to get a run. Just use the sx or something similar with smooooth drag


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Kings seem thick down yonder, up here it would be some serious thing to get a run. Just use the sx or something similar with smooooth drag


Yeah, there is a lot of big baddies down here right now, so I'm inclined to go with the lesser of the reels. The Raptor is real nice, but a little hard to break off in a pinch... (50 lb braid and 80lb bite leader)


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like a helluva ride! Add that to my fishing to-to list!!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

3 must haves on SUP dive knife, PFD and rod leashs


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

surfnsam said:


> 3 must haves on SUP dive knife, PFD and rod leashs


No doubt... I'm not sure yet how to tether the rod, or what to tether it to. It ain't going on my hand, that's for sure.

Gonna get a rod rack installed on the board for holding it on the way in/out.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

solid7 said:


> No doubt... I'm not sure yet how to tether the rod, or what to tether it to. It ain't going on my hand, that's for sure.
> 
> Gonna get a rod rack installed on the board for holding it on the way in/out.


Make sure you get the Go Pro holder too so we can film a Viral Video about Bull Sharkin off the Florida Coast


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

More likely to see a video about blacktip/spinner sharkin' off the Florida coast.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2013310200039

This is one of our local boys, again. 

On another note, I located a moldy oldie stuck away in the back of my tackle closet. I have an old Eagle Claw downrigger rod that my father shortened up for fishing flatheads, many moons ago. It is fitted with an old Penn 9 reel, that I would consider 100% disposable. It is lined with 30# Big Game, still in great shape. Yep, this is the setup.

Gave the reel a good oil coat today, and we're ready for the first "Lake Atlantic" conditions that pop up. :fishing:


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

solid7 said:


> More likely to see a video about blacktip/spinner sharkin' off the Florida coast.


You need a good powerful Inlet and there you will have your Bull Sharks


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I just wanna see him hook into a 200lb tarpon on that thing.......hopefully he would be sittin down.....just for S&G take the raptor with 6ft of #15 single strand and a 200lb windon and drop a big blue on a free line.....hope you don't mind paddling


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> I just wanna see him hook into a 200lb tarpon on that thing.......hopefully he would be sittin down.....just for S&G take the raptor with 6ft of #15 single strand and a 200lb windon and drop a big blue on a free line.....hope you don't mind paddling


Heard a tale about a fella hooking up with about a 250# tarpon in a kayak. Damn thing dragged him out 11 miles.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

That's why I'm reluctant to even pitch a bait to a BT on the yak. I have a friend who keeps on telling me I need to try it once


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> That's why I'm reluctant to even pitch a bait to a BT on the yak. I have a friend who keeps on telling me I need to try it once


Don't lie... You haven't got any friends.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

So were in the same club?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> So were in the same club?


Yup, pretty much. (except I don't lie about it)


----------

